# Suffolk coastal path



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2016)

mate and me are going for a days walking, and want to choose the best part of the suffolk coast to walk for a day, maybe even a couple of days. Nothing too bleak or boring.

Would this be as good as any?

Suffolk Coast Path Walking Route

Cheers


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

Should be great , I have been up in that area regularly ,Minsmere RSPB reserve is beautiful , as is Dunwich Heath/Forest .


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2016)

nice 1, thank you. just want a bit of wilderness and a bit of variety.

if anyone can say we'd definitely be missing out on a better bit of that coast for a 1 to 2 day walk, please speak up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Should be great , I have been up in that area regularly ,Minsmere RSPB reserve is beautiful , as is Dunwich Heath/Forest .


home of the original dunwich horror?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 18, 2016)

This has you go inland at Benacre but I would walk along the beach from Kessingland to Covehithe (the Benacre to to Covehithe stretch might be impassable for an hour or so at high tide). This stretch of coast experiences the fastest coastal erosion rate in Europe and there are loads of trees, bricks, bits of road etc on the beach which is quite interesting. Check out the church within a church at Covehithe and the road which used to lead to the main part of the village and which now just ends in a cliff. Dunwich used to be one of the ten largest cities in England but most of it is now in the sea. Dunwich heath is nice - all the gorse is out now and is quit fragrant. Good views of Sizewell B from there which you can then walk right past.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 18, 2016)

Used to live in Leiston for a bit,all the way from Aldeburgh to Southwold is good but as others have Minsmere, Dunwich is the more bleak,wildish bit.


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks a great walk - ive four days coming up so might well do this myself  #subscribes to thread


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> This has you go inland at Benacre but I would walk along the beach from Kessingland to Covehithe (the Benacre to to Covehithe stretch might be impassable for an hour or so at high tide). This stretch of coast experiences the fastest coastal erosion rate in Europe and there are loads of trees, bricks, bits of road etc on the beach which is quite interesting. Check out the church within a church at Covehithe and the road which used to lead to the main part of the village and which now just ends in a cliff. Dunwich used to be one of the ten largest cities in England but most of it is now in the sea. Dunwich heath is nice - all the gorse is out now and is quit fragrant. Good views of Sizewell B from there which you can then walk right past.


Covehithe is a lovely spot , nice walk down to the sea if it hasn't washed away in the 2 years since I've been there. Also good walking near Sizewell , the forest is owned by the power station  folk I think .


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 18, 2016)

The fish and chip shop at Dunwich is really good (and the walking round there is all pretty lovely)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

Lo Siento. said:


> The fish and chip shop at Dunwich is really good (and the walking round there is all pretty lovely)


Are you talking about the beach cafe ? There are 3 food places in Dunwich,  the cafe, the pub, and another cafe /garden centre


----------



## marshall (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice mixture, you've got Southwold and Snape (particularly the Maltings), which are a bit lah-di-dah, still picturesque and quaint, but moneyed, second homes for the Freuds and Myersons; if you've got time check out Southwold Pier for its alternative set of amusements, it's worth it, honest. But, then, you've got Bawdsey which is well spooky and desolate. If I recall, there's a little motorboat 6-person style ferry from Felixstowe (old Felixstowe, near the golf course, nice, lots of greenery, sea views, nowhere near the terminal), that takes you to Bawdsey. It's odd over there, personally find it eerie, check out the weird mansion, you can't miss it. Later on your walk, you're on Black Shuck's turf, Suffolk's own Hound of the Baskervilles. Then there are the alien sightings.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 18, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Are you talking about the beach cafe ? There are 3 food places in Dunwich,  the cafe, the pub, and another cafe /garden centre


Yeah, meant the beach cafe.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

marshall said:


> Nice mixture, you've got Southwold and Snape (particularly the Maltings), which are a bit lah-di-dah, still picturesque and quaint, but moneyed, second homes for the Freuds and Myersons; if you've got time check out Southwold Pier for its alternative set of amusements, it's worth it, honest. But, then, you've got Bawdsey which is well spooky and desolate. If I recall, there's a little motorboat 6-person style ferry from Felixstowe (old Felixstowe, near the golf course, nice, lots of greenery, sea views, nowhere near the terminal), that takes you to Bawdsey. It's odd over there, personally find it eerie, check out the weird mansion, you can't miss it. Later on your walk, you're on Black Shuck's turf, Suffolk's own Hound of the Baskervilles. Then there are the alien sightings.


I've been in the UFO trail at Rendlesham Forest - NOT ONE FUCKING UFO


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 18, 2016)

Best fish and chips is Mrs T's in a shack at Southwold Harbour, might not be open until April though.

There's a row ferry which operates from Southwold across the channel to Walberswick. It's been running since 1286 and Dani the row-woman is the fifth generation of her family to operate it. Her great uncle did it until he was 86. If it's not running it's not so far to walk to the bridge and back through the boat yard.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2016)

Wrong forum, surely?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 18, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Best fish and chips is Mrs T's in a shack at Southwold Harbour, might not be open until April though.
> 
> There's row ferry which operates from Southwold across the channel to Walberswick. It's been running since 1286 and Dani the row-woman is the fifth generation of her family to operate it. Her great uncle did it until he was 86. If it's not running it's not so far to walk to the bridge and back through the boat yard.


I've seen it, we couldn't be bothered waiting so we walked ,I think it's 50p a crossing


----------



## LeslieB (Mar 19, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Wrong forum, surely?



Some people think the midlands begins at the M25.


----------

